

Remember secure passwords: Create a Password Pattern - metafocus
http://ha17.com/768-remember-secure-passwords-create-a-password-pattern/

======
jyu
Why would you not use something like modified OPLOP?

[https://github.com/brettcannon/oplop](https://github.com/brettcannon/oplop)

You generate lots of passwords from one secure password. This way you can
replicate it across password managers, and have a back up if something
catastrophically screws up. The best combo of Human friendly and hacker
resistant.

~~~
metafocus
The main reason I see is that sometimes you need to type the password out of
your head (ex: logging in to your workstation). Couldn't find a better method
than actually remembering the password in these cases.

------
adamconroy
I always use patterns for non-core services. It works well except when there
are annoying rules for passwords that don't match my pattern. However those
are edge cases that force me to either remember my password or I don't use
their service.

For my core passwords, such as workstations, email and servers, I still use a
pattern but I tend to just remember those and therefore don't have problems
when I need to change. For my work password I start it with number of months
since I joined the company, and this follows along with the requirement to
change my password each month.

------
webhat
Biggest problem is websites which screw up your pattern.

~~~
pan69
Like the mandatory eBay password reset from the other day.

